# This is why we can't have nice things ...



## heartemis (Mar 29, 2014)

I squeezed half of it out before I noticed.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

How funny.


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

I try to watch mine to make sure they don't get at things like that, but they're sneaky little buggers. One of mine chewed a hole in my new shirt once, I'd only worn it for an hour and he decided the letters looked tastey. I've also had them eat my bedsheets, cups, lotion bottles, toothbrush, remote buttons, and even make up. Owning rats is hazardous to household items


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

My little Lulu is a terror. She is a dwarf, but she is the most violent chewer I have ever seen. She doesn't chew things she is supposed to chew though. She shows absolutely no interest in wooden chews. She prefers to chew anything soft, like, the bottons on the clicker. Or my silicone cell phone case! Obviously it can't be good for her, so I try and stop her, but shes so sneaky! Shes a fast little jumping bean so she bounces around and then she will stop and I will see her just RIPPING at something. She looks like a starving hyena gnawing.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Over the past few years I've had quite a few things chewed by my rats. Right now the only thing that seems noticably chewed on are my books. However, aparently to wood on my bed and dresser tastw so good that they get chewed on too! My carpet has a few corners chewed, and the chord to my laptop charger is a little chewed up. 

The two culprits who seems to love to chew are actually Pastoolio and Toast. Pastoolio's just interested in the bed and carpet, but Toast loves to chew on absolutely everything! I took a drawing class last semester in college and my erasers kept vanishing (the big pink pearl kind). Come to find out that Toast had been sneaking off with them under my dresser and had been eating them. Lol. 

While Toast's more of a food junkie, Pastoolio's more interested the finer, more expensive things in life. When he was younger and I used to count my tips from work, Pastoolio would grab the bills and run off with them under my dresser. I guess he was trying to save money too or he just wanted to pay for all of Toast's expenses! XD


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

Haha! These stories are great. My girls have a habit (I just found out about....) chewing the comforter on my bed! Their cage opens right onto my bed, so they are allowed to romp around whenever I'm in there, and went to stick my blanket in the washer and found partial holes all over it! 
Louise also loves chewing on my homework (or other important papers) before she decides to take off running with them, into the cage, where she tries to hide them in her favorite place (the shoe box of the week). I've left the room for no more than 2 minutes before and come back searching for things before finding them hidden in her stash! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I cant count all the stuff my rats have chewed up. I try to watch them like a hawk but its hard when all 6 of them are getting into different things at the same time. they are quick,sneaky little boogers..lol :/


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Recently mine have chewed a hole in my silver solution, chewed the bottom out of the children's ibuprofen (luckily I got it before they ate it all) and now instead of having just one hole in the plastic base pan of the cage, we have four. One at each corner. No one can get out, I've wrapped that cage in so much hardware cloth it's ridiculous, but it makes a mess. And I can't upgrade cages till I find a job!


----------

